# Fowl Dawg videos



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying the Fowl Dawg Video series. Does anyone own these and do you like them?


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I used Fowl Dawgs and really liked it. I didn't watch any others, but thought Fowl Dawgs was a great program.


----------



## GB Labs (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe I have two of them let me check tonight, and if you haven't bought them yet they are yours. I'm in Herriman as well.


----------



## GB Labs (Jul 12, 2010)

I have Fowl Dogs 1. It yours if you want it. I also have a couple others if you are interested. PM me.


----------

